# Moving to jars



## LG17 (Oct 1, 2014)

What happens to your buds once you jar them? To the get tighter or what i don't quite understand the process. Any input helps... Thanks


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 1, 2014)

The key to jarring your buds is for a controlled cure. This allows the buds to slowly dry and eliminate the live chlorophyll that is in every part of the plant that is green. The less chlorophyll you have, the smoother it will smoke and taste. This process also allows other chemical actions to occur that bring out the most flavors in the bud.

Once the bud is below a certain level of moisture, the cure will stop and any live chlorophyll will be trapped within the bud. It will eventually break down if you leave it for a several months but most people want to be able to use their bud sooner than later. So you try to get the chlorophyll to break down quicker by maintaining a level off moisture that is just enough to allow the chemical processes to continue at a good rate, but not enough moisture ffor mildew to grow on the bud.

This is why we dry the bud first. To get it quickly down to a moisture level where mildew is not likely to attach and grow. Once the bud is dry enough to where it ffeels slightly crispy on the outside but not inside, then we put it in jars so that we can control the moisture extraction. We want to draw out the moisture from the inside so that the chemical processes continue but not draw it out too quick where the outside is too dry while the inside is still too wet. By keeping it in the jars, we allow the moisture to wick out to the edges of the bud and evaporate into the small air space which allows the moisture to equalize within the bud. Then we "burp" the jars by opening them and allow fresh dry air to come in while the moist air escapes. We close the jar and allow the process of equalizing the moisture within to occur again. This will slowly remove the moisture within the buds equally and allow time for the curing process to complete its function. As the buds get drier, we open the jars less often to allow more time for the moisture to equalize within the jar beffore bringing in more dry air.

I start by allowing my jars to sit for 24hrs affter jarring, then do first burp and feel the buds ffor moisture level. If they don't feel "wet" I continue to burp them 2x a day for a week. Then I burp them 1x a day for 2 weeks. at that point they have been curring for 3 weeks and are cured enough to smoke. But for better, smoother flavor, I will burp every other day for another week or 2 weeks if I can stand it. Then they are real good


----------

